# Israeli Pilots Soon To Get VIAGRA Boost



## JBS (Feb 8, 2008)

Israel’s Air Force is planning to provide Viagra to their combat pilots so they can function better at high altitudes and avoid fatigue and dizziness. The Israeli Air Force believes Viagra provides benefits beyond its intended use.
The air force in Israel is considering giving pilots Viagra after seeing results of a study done by Israeli doctors: Doctors learned mountain climbers in Africa had benefited by taking Viagra, as it improved their performance at high altitudes. The air force thinks they can get similar benefits with pilots.

The active ingredient found in the erectile dysfunction drug made the climbers perform better in an environment with less oxygen, which causes fatigue and dizziness.

The air force doctors want to test this theory with jet fighter pilots at altitudes of up to 50,000 feet, according to the Yediot Aharonot, a popular newspaper in Israel.

According to the Yediot Aharonot, the military said the following in a report: "The Viagra family of drugs is considered effective in these conditions because when there is a long shortage in oxygen it leads to high blood pressure in the lungs, and the drugs help fight that."



http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/250011/Israeli_pilots_may_get_Viagra_boost


----------



## car (Feb 8, 2008)

So much for "dead stick" flying!


----------



## Ex3 (Feb 8, 2008)

car said:


> So much for "dead stick" flying!



LMAO!  Good one!


----------



## JBS (Feb 8, 2008)

This would put to rest the age old question of whether or not pilots get a boner every time they drop bombs on their enemies.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 8, 2008)

Revatio(sildenafil aka Viagra) is used to treat pulmonary hypertension as it improves exercise ability in this patient population.  So it would most likely benefit the pilots as the article states in the reduced oxygen environment.

https://www.pfizerpro.com/brands/revatio.jsp


----------

